# First pictures of Bulgarian invasion



## Northerner (Jan 2, 2014)




----------



## David H (Jan 3, 2014)

Womble invasion of Wimbledon surely?

Only reference to Bulgaria is Uncle Bulgaria I believe, I may be wrong.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 3, 2014)

David H said:


> Womble invasion of Wimbledon surely?
> 
> Only reference to Bulgaria is Uncle Bulgaria I believe, I may be wrong.



They're ALL Uncle Bulgaria


----------

